# What do you think?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As we always have conflicting views on the cost of living in Egypt I thought we could start a post that would give us a better idea as we could post our living expenses for the week. Ideally we need on a expat package... a married couple with two children, a single person, a couple with no children, someone with pets. also if we could find someone who is living and working in Egypt on a local contract.. there is no need to post what your earnings are just what your daily outgoings are... 
views thoughts appreciated

Maiden


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I like the idea, sounds like fun! 

SO who is going to volunteer for this project? I would be a really really boring candidate, I live too frugally -no driver/no cleaner/no nanny and not too many meals out in restaurants and coffee shops.
but I wouldn't mind to post my food shopping bills etc if that's going to help to shred some light into living costs. 

I have noticed, thought, that the price of meat has gone over the roof since I came back, and that it looks really bad, the chicken in particular, awful. Same for the vegetables. I'm only getting tomatos and cucumbers at the moment.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

We buy our meat from Chris Mina and it can be cheaper that way. And I find it tastier, but of course depending on the people not all can. We are an Egyptian American family so half of the time we buy the generally cheaper things and can live well but then we order a pizza or buy something imported. But of course everything is going up! We have a dog and found that if he eats our cooked food it makes him yucky, so we buy dog food but a cheaper brand that is ok for him. If we had a purebreed dog then it might be more expensive.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh Sonrisa you would not be boring... you have children so that would make a good post as you have to buy items for the children, doctors visits, playgroup expenses medicines and the list goes and us childless people have no idea... doesnt matter about a driver etc unless you are paying them from your income.
I can be a single candidate but my posts wont reflect the cost of living as everything is found for me but I do buy lots of coffee outside I very rarely eat out now compared to 3 years ago when I ate out 5 nights out of 7.

I will be at the CSA a week next Thursday for coffee if you are about

Chris


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Are you just after a comparison of people who live in Cairo or do you want to include the CoL for those of us living in Sharm el Disneyland too?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Widget said:


> Are you just after a comparison of people who live in Cairo or do you want to include the CoL for those of us living in Sharm el Disneyland too?




All of Egypt should be included to get a cross the board cost of living, taxi rides, entrance to attractions etc hairdressing costs etc

maiden


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi - sorry I saw this post after the other one!

As I said on the other post - I am happy to post what I find regarding costs of international schools here. I can generalize or be VERY specific - as we are looking at what seems to be a thousand "international" schools!

I am also happy to post other costs related to young kids - doctor visits, dental visits, children's entertainment, toys (both the cheap crap and the high end), clothing, etc.

I know you said COL on a weekly basis - i guess my COLs would be broader. but anyway - having four under four - my life pretty much revolves around kids issues in Cairo!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh Sonrisa you would not be boring... you have children so that would make a good post as you have to buy items for the children, doctors visits, playgroup expenses medicines and the list goes and us childless people have no idea... doesnt matter about a driver etc unless you are paying them from your income.
> I can be a single candidate but my posts wont reflect the cost of living as everything is found for me but I do buy lots of coffee outside I very rarely eat out now compared to 3 years ago when I ate out 5 nights out of 7.
> 
> I will be at the CSA a week next Thursday for coffee if you are about
> ...


I can do coffee next thursday! see you there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I can do coffee next thursday! see you there.




not next Thursday the following week I arrive back in Cairo in the wee hours of Saturday morning...


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know if I can give some general day to day living costs at all for Alex's? I was not on a expat package I was married etc and had 1 child. Left in May. So I was living a pretty domesticated life out there! I was living however in an expated desired area in Alexs'. 

I can say right away that the cost of things like nappies/baby stuff was around the same cost of UK/Europe, even the baby milk too.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> As we always have conflicting views on the cost of living in Egypt I thought we could start a post that would give us a better idea as we could post our living expenses for the week. Ideally we need on a expat package... a married couple with two children, a single person, a couple with no children, someone with pets. also if we could find someone who is living and working in Egypt on a local contract.. there is no need to post what your earnings are just what your daily outgoings are...
> views thoughts appreciated
> 
> Maiden


why don't you start?

Your role could be that of the millionaire expat.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> why don't you start?
> 
> Your role could be that of the millionaire expat.


Already put my details up on the sticky thread at the top of the page but of course I can't do anything until next Saturday when I arrive back in Cairo. Millionaire lol 

Chris

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

*cost of living*

Here goes with mine to get it started

Shopping 
Carrots 6 le kilo 
Mined beef 65 le kilo 
steaks 84le for about 8
cat food dry food for a month 34 le
Cat food wet 17 Le tin as they are very fussy ******s 

memberships of clubs for a year not including golf 600 $

horse ridding
Per hack 200le if leased 1000le
ridding hat 300le
boots 500 le
taxi about 50le if i get taken the LONG way

Taxi 
Maadi digla to carf is 10-15 le 
maadi digla to road 9 3.75 if i go to macd's

Takeaway
Chin: 185le ish 
2 soups
onion baji x6
somosus x3 
sweet and sour pork
garlic and onion squid 
2 spe fried rice
prawn toast
delivery not including tip

Breakfast american overload for 2 people 140 le

all you can eat sushi 150 le each

thats it for now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mogg said:


> Here goes with mine to get it started
> 
> Shopping
> Carrots 6 le kilo
> ...




Can you re post in the sticky at the top of the page? thanks


----------

